# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT-JTAG-Huawei U8230,Samsung Telus Fascinate,Samsung Galaxy S2 Repair Boot and ? ...

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [14 SEP 2011]  De******ion :   *Huawei U8230 Repair Boot**Samsung GT-T959P [Telus Fascinate] Repair Boot* *Samsung GT-I9100 Repair Boot*  Released Stuffs :   HTC SEDNA Repair File with Bad Block HandlingHuawei U8230 JTAG Pinouts [Thx to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ] Huawei U8230 Repair FileHuawei U8230 Repair GuideHuawei U8230 Repair الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Samsung GT-I9100 JTAG Pinout Samsung GT-I9100 Repair File Samsung GT-I9100 Repair Guide Samsung GT-T959P JTAG Pinout Samsung GT-T959P Repair Guide Samsung GT-T959P Repair File with Bad Block Handling / EFS Repair Samsung GT-T959V Repair File with Bad Block Handling / EFS Repair added Samsung GT-T959 Repair File with Bad Block Handling / EFS Repair added Samsung GT-I5801 Repair File with Bad Block Handling  Samsung SPH-P100 Full Flash File RAW Format Samsung GT-S5670 Full Flash File RAW Format Samsung GT-S5230 Full Flash File RAW Format [ Micron Flash IC ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Discussion :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Full Flashes Uploaded :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT Team News and Blog  :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

